# hunting on dikes



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Noticed on a state game area map that it says "no hunting on dikes" does this simply mean no hunting from the water that is the dike? 

Can you hunt from the banks of the dike?

Much obliged.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I know that at Pte Mouliee there are signs that say no hunting from Dike. From my times of hunting there, I have always made sure I was off the dike meaning, I was not on the dike nor it's banks. I took it as long as I was on the flat ground off the dike then I was legal to hunt.


----------



## d0wnriver (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, Thanks for clarifying big country.

The question was acutally in reference to Pte. Mouillee ha.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunting on dikes? Wouldn't the plaid flannel shirt and PE teacher whistle give your position away?:evil:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

you mean that wasn't a dude that was just a little girly.


----------

